# Going Coastal



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi All,

New guy Dale checking in here. My wife and I have been sailing the tiny lakes of Colorado for the past two years as members of Victoria Sailing School's "Why Buy?" club in preparation for more extended salt water cruising. We still have a lot to learn but are approaching the point where we would like to begin getting some more "open water" experience with overnight and weekend cruising, possibly in the Anacortes area.

To date, our sailing experience has been 100% on J-22s so we are very interested in learning what SailNet members have found to be satisfying small cruisers (27 - 34 foot?) for sailing the San Juan Islands area. Although we don't consider ourselves racers, we do enjoy the occasional informal competitive sprint across the lake so we would value a boat with at least moderately good performance characteristics.

We are very interested in learning more about marinas and marine services in the Seattle-Bellingham area. Any general info on +/- of various locations (including costs!) and the crusing community is welcome.

Best Regards,

Dale Wheatley


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dale,
Welcome to Sailnet and glad to have you with us. We have quite a few members sailing in that area and I'm sure they will check in. Best of luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dale,
I forgot to mention, you'll probably get a lot more info if you post a specific question in a forum since not everyone one reads the introductory posts.


----------



## PTsailing (Apr 17, 2008)

we're planning on cruising the San Juan's this summer also, one thing everyone has told us is that you do more motoring than actual sailing, so an inboard diesel is a good idea. Gas prices are insane and an inboard diesel is very fuel efficient. Something you may want to consider when boat shopping.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

teshannon - Thanks for the welcome and posting tip.

PTsailing - Thank you too for your message. I followed your boat purchase posts and envy your position as new boat owners and the learning and experiences you are now receiving. I am flying into Seattle tomorrow with my son for a short visit to Anacortes where we will be inspecting our first prospect - a Cal 34 (with diesel).  

Dale


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome!

A Cal 34 is plenty of boat for your purposes... My wife and I, and two older kids (12 and 14) do well on our Catalina 30 for about a week in the San Juans.

Yes, the inboard engine is the way to go.

Keep us posted on your progress.

I suggest that you start a new thread with a relevant title if you are looking for specific PNW advice. 

You almost slipped by us!

David


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard! I can't give a suggestion for a boat for cruising this area since mine is 47 years old and the only one of it's kind on the West Coast but I can assure you that there's been more than enough wind for sailing this year so far. BTW, I'm based in Anacortes, over in Skyline.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks David & Skyline Marina Questions*

David - Received your PM - thanks for the kind offer. (can't reply by PM or e-mail until I make 10 posts)

CharlieCobra - Thanks for the welcome. How do you like Skyline? It looks to be a good jumping off point for the islands. Does Skyline permit live-aboards?

Dale Wheatley


----------

